# how to clean out sludge in an engine?



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi Gents,

I keep hearing about the stuff called "seafoam". Exactly what is this stuff and how does it work? Is it some sort of super cleaning agent? I have never seen this stuff in Pepboys or Autozone, so exactly where are you supposed to buy it? Also, if you buy you it, how do you use it? by adding it to your engine oil? By pouring it into your fuel tank as an additive to clean fuel lines?


If this stuff is useful in cleaning out gunk in a motor, does it do any harm to an older engine, such as mine with 146k miles, where tolerances/rings and so forth and no longer like new?

Any info highly appreciated.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

I got mine at O'reilly's, but I'm sure other places have it; ask them. The directions are on the can and I have heard that it really works. Good luck


----------



## 92GOLDGXE (Nov 11, 2005)

seafoam works wonders


----------



## 92GOLDGXE (Nov 11, 2005)

*seafoam*

seafoam works wonders


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*how do I use the stuff?*



92GOLDGXE said:


> seafoam works wonders


I found this site that sells the stuff:

http://www.seafoamsales.com/

I have read that you need to find a source of vaccuum in your engine and introduce into the motor very, very slow via that hose, and the engine will want to bog down and die, but you must keep working the throttle to keep the engine from completely bogging down and turning off. You then leave it alone for about 15min, and restart the car normally after that, and that a huge cloud of black smoke, or carbon build-up will come of the tailpipe. I then heard, you put the remaining 1/3rd of the can in the fuel system, and the other remaining 1/3rd of the can into where your oil dipstick goes into, via a funnel, so it can mix with the oil and lubricate the lower part of the motor, and the stuff coming from the fuel system will lubricate the upper part of the motor.


Is what I describe a correct summary? If it is, where is a source of vaccum that I can introduce it, the brake vaccuum line? Can it be introduced into the motor by taking out the PCV valve temporarily and using that hole as the entry point? In other words, how do you do it exactly?


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Seafoam is mostly overated:

http://theoildrop.server101.com/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=5;t=004131


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*Seafoam and Other solvents*



Bror Jace said:


> Seafoam is mostly overated:
> 
> http://theoildrop.server101.com/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=5;t=004131


Thanks for your reply. I read almost the entire blog and it had more to do it seemed like, about people trading insults than doing any good automotive knowledge sharing. I like the fact that we have a nice crowd on this forumn. 


I too have read about a product called "Auto-Rx" and "Seafoam". I have likewise read that seafoam has been around since WW-II and has been used to clean out Jeeps that were driven in harsh conditions. My feeling is that something has been around since WW-II still wouldn't be on the market if it wasn't working, although I myself have never tried it.

Here's my issue that I'm trying to resolve and I hope I can get good input on this. I bought a used 1993 Maxima that I feel was not well maintained by previous owner(s). After doing tuneup, changing PCV valve as well and so forth, the issue was not really resolved and would be worse when the motor was cold. It would get better as the car was driven. My feeling on this, is that the headgasket material would warm up further and seal better, under heat (from driving). In addition, I took the car to a shop and it was diagnosed with two bad injectors. I'm having work done this week to resolve that,replace all 6, and in addition, they'll use carb-cleaner to clean out my EGR valve. 

I don't yet know what the car will run like with that work done, but I was hoping to clean out sludge from the motor to further extend its useful lifespan. I think part of the problem was the gas filter wasn't changed often enough, by the previous owner, no spark plug changes, wheel alignment was way off, tires were nearly bald, in other words, plenty of indication of a car that was pretty neglected. So, I already put so much money into this car, I can't do anything except hope it lasts another 2 years. So I'm hoping to clean out sludge and varnish in an effort to make the best of the situation.

Any advice really appreciated.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

"mostly overated"....why not just overated?...that's because it does help in some aspects. It is used by some mechanic shops, and the thread that you pointed out does not have much validity. It's cheap and worth a try.


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*AutoRX or Seafoam which one to use?*



nismosleeper said:


> "mostly overated"....why not just overated?...that's because it does help in some aspects. It is used by some mechanic shops, and the thread that you pointed out does not have much validity. It's cheap and worth a try.


Hi Gents,

Ok, so I have read the relative merits of both in great detail on many blogs. The question goes back to, what do I need to do given my automative situation of a car that was neglected? Will these things help? Which one will help more? Which one should I use if I just got replaced fuel injectors?


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Guys, as *nismosleeper* was able to discern, I carefully said 'mostly' over-rated because the product _does work_, However, there's always a chance with a solvent-based cleaner like Seafoam that it can cause wear if used in too high a concentration or left in a sump for too long.

There's also a chance too much old sludge can be dislodged at once clogging filters and tight passages and doing damage that way.

As that BITOG thread pointed out, Seafoam is over-priced for what's in it (ingredients).

If you want to clean sludge out of your motor, Auto-RX (an ester-based cleaner) is probably the champ. The esters won't harm the innards of your motor like a solvent sometimes can.

Another approach to take is to do a couple short-duration oil changes using a gas/diesel 15W-40 motor oil. Even Supertech (Walmart) 15W-40 is worth using for 1,000 miles or so. These gas/diesel (HDMO) oils contain strong, strong detergent pacikages that will (safely) clean up neglected motors. Not sure how long it will take, however.

If you change your oil using one of these and the oil turns black quickly, it's doing its job ...

... safely.


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*cleaning it out*



Daryl Baines said:


> I agree with Bror Jace it liquefies your sludge while you drive good luck.


Hi Guys,

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

alexnds said:


> Hi Gents,
> 
> I keep hearing about the stuff called "seafoam". Exactly what is this stuff and how does it work? Is it some sort of super cleaning agent? I have never seen this stuff in Pepboys or Autozone, so exactly where are you supposed to buy it?


At a REAL parts store


----------



## 93greysleeper (Apr 29, 2005)

*seafoam good stuff*

I judged Seafoam according to consensus from a variety of personal experiences from others in forums and reviews, and also from the owner of a local marina. My best friend used it in his boat's inboard engine. You have to follow the instructions carefully in order for it to do what it's intended for. (i.e. running engine at higher rpm's while the stuff runs through, etc.) It worked successfully as far as we were concerned. It pushed out a lot of moisture, and seemed to keep it out for the whole season.


----------



## 94MaxGXE (Oct 5, 2005)

Where is the PCV valve located?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Look in your service manual.


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

THe PCV valve is on the intake manifold on the bank of the V of the engine facing the firewall, not the part of the V facing the radiator. It is toward the right hand side.

Another source of vaccuum is the brake booster hose. Be sure to re-attach the hose once you've used it to pull the cleaning chemicals into the motor.. If you don't you'll have no BRAKES! 

If you are not sure of what you are doing and have never done this before, follow Matt's advice: look in your service manual or go to a mechanic. Changing the PCV valve is not difficult at all, and using it as a point of vaccuum is not difficult either, but be sure to always work on a car after you've read all the possible instructions. If you are not confident in what you are doing, you can do more harm than good, so ask help from an experienced buddy to help you as you learn.


----------



## 93greysleeper (Apr 29, 2005)

Seeing how you guys are talking about it, I still haven't located the PCV valve on my newly acquired 93 SE. As much as I look for it, I can't find the thing. I read in my Haynes that it's where you stated it was, coming out of the firewall-side valve cover; I guess I have to get a flashlight in there or something to see it. Am I looking for a standard PCV- it twists out from a rubber grommet, no tools needed, rattles when you shake it, etc?


----------

